# NSW State Sponsorship 190 Visa/ EOI Submission



## hiren46 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,


I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.

In NSW Skill Website it says register on skill select. Does that mean getting the EOI number or submitting the EOI itself??? Its very confusing!

Is it necessary to submit EOI after applying 190 visa or should I wait for application approval form NSW government?


If I submit EOI for 190 visa subclass now, will that be a trouble if I don't receive approval from NSW Govt??

Please advice me, I have lodged application myself and very anxious about it. Also it is impossible to check the application status.

This whole procedure is very hard to understand. If anyone knows about it or has gone through it then please help me. 

Thanks a millions in advance.


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

hiren46 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Frist of all your question is not clear. How can you get the EOI number without applying it. May be you only created the file of EOI but you haven't submitted yet.
Any way, as far as i know, yo need to create the EOI and put that number on state sponsorship application. Now once you have applied the SS, you will have conditional 60 points ( minimum but could be more according to your situation). And based on this condition, you can submit EOI. The main benefit of following this way is if your SS is approved, you will get the invitation straight away.
I am not sure if i a swer your question bro.

Regards
Sudip


----------



## hiren46 (Jan 6, 2013)

sudip63 said:


> Frist of all your question is not clear. How can you get the EOI number without applying it. May be you only created the file of EOI but you haven't submitted yet.
> Any way, as far as i know, yo need to create the EOI and put that number on state sponsorship application. Now once you have applied the SS, you will have conditional 60 points ( minimum but could be more according to your situation). And based on this condition, you can submit EOI. The main benefit of following this way is if your SS is approved, you will get the invitation straight away.
> I am not sure if i a swer your question bro.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sudip for reply.

Yes, that is right. I had created an account in EOI and got the ID number which I had written down in the NSW SS application form. Still, I haven't submitted the EOI. 
I was thinking that if in case my EOI opens first and if I don't have my SS on hand then how could I claim 60 points. My current point score is 60.

So, my question is that Should I submit the EOI or not? If not then what will happen?? If I get rejection form NSW Govt. then will I be able to lodge EOI again in the future?? Can I withdraw my EOI?

Please advice me.
Thanks.
Regards
Hiren


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

hiren46 said:


> Thanks Sudip for reply.
> 
> Yes, that is right. I had created an account in EOI and got the ID number which I had written down in the NSW SS application form. Still, I haven't submitted the EOI.
> I was thinking that if in case my EOI opens first and if I don't have my SS on hand then how could I claim 60 points. My current point score is 60.
> ...


Hi bro,
You are so funny...  never mind. How can your IF you dont have have 60 points with out SS. If you are in condition of 60 points including SS approval, that means you have only 55 points without SS. If that is the case, lodge it.


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Hi bro,
> You are so funny...  never mind. How can your IF you dont have have 60 points with out SS. If you are in condition of 60 points including SS approval, that means you have only 55 points without SS. If that is the case, lodge it.


If you are still not clear call me on skype with same username above


----------



## hiren46 (Jan 6, 2013)

sudip63 said:


> If you are still not clear call me on skype with same username above


Hey, i have just sent you invitation in skype.
Thanks btw for your kind offer for help.

I know, i sound crazy but this new system is hard to understand. Also, i am doing these all by myself with a little knowledge so i don't want to take any risk.

I am here in Sydney since last 5.5 years. two years ago i lost one chance to apply for PR and this time I don't want to loose it again.

You are right, my current score is 55 without SS.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

*Sponsorship Ceiling*

I have the same situation here. I finished my Biomedical Engineering Degree Last November. And I have 55 points without the SS. before i apply I would like to know whats the NSW sponsorship ceiling is? NSW Annual Report states that the ceiling for last year was approximately 1750. Is it the same for this year as well? And Is the ceiling divided between the occupations or is it like a cumulative thing? Extremely


----------



## prabhatsinha (Dec 17, 2012)

hiren46 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.
> ...


Hi Hiren,

Wanted to check whether you have received an invitation from NSW??:ranger:


----------



## nicksoneasow (Nov 7, 2012)

Dear All,
Can someone tell me how long it takes normally after receiving an acknowledgement, to get the approval from NSW?
Also, after approval, what is our next step of action to be taken?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

looks like they are now assessing early december applications, and approval is around 4/5 weeks after getting your ack email. I got my ack email Feb 24, so i hope to get my invite around MArch 25.


----------



## ramdev.prasannakumar (Mar 21, 2012)

*Submitted EOI and NSW SS today*

Hello Folks,

I have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today 22nd March 2013. Would like to know when I will get the acknowledgement and what is the processing time.

I have submitted for the Skill set System Administrator. Is there any way to check what is the current status, as I heard if the approvals crosses the ceiling value they will keep them on hold.

Like to hear from you guys.


----------



## nicksoneasow (Nov 7, 2012)

ramdev.prasannakumar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI and NSW SS today 22nd March 2013. Would like to know when I will get the acknowledgement and what is the processing time.
> 
> ...



Hi Ramdev,
We submitted our documents on 22Nov. We only received an ack from them on 22Feb and after tht we are still waiting for their result. Same skill, same state.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

nicksoneasow said:


> Hi Ramdev,
> We submitted our documents on 22Nov. We only received an ack from them on 22Feb and after tht we are still waiting for their result. Same skill, same state.


same here


----------



## nicksoneasow (Nov 7, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> same here


Thanks Bubbe2005. Please do let us know if you get a response from them....


----------



## ramdev.prasannakumar (Mar 21, 2012)

nicksoneasow said:


> Thanks Bubbe2005. Please do let us know if you get a response from them....



Will be waiting to hear good news from both you guys


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi I got query.. i will apply System Admin role for NSW. still hav to apply ACS , and after NSW SS...

My query is that wt to do after july DIAC will remove SYSTEM ADMIN from list..

still I will be invited??


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Hi I got query.. i will apply System Admin role for NSW. still hav to apply ACS , and after NSW SS...
> 
> My query is that wt to do after july DIAC will remove SYSTEM ADMIN from list..
> 
> still I will be invited??


Good question. If we apply for NSW SS and July 1st comes while we are still not processes by NSW, what happens if on July 1st our occupation is removed from CSOL list?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

sudip63 said:


> Frist of all your question is not clear. How can you get the EOI number without applying it. May be you only created the file of EOI but you haven't submitted yet.
> Any way, as far as i know, yo need to create the EOI and put that number on state sponsorship application. Now once you have applied the SS, you will have conditional 60 points ( minimum but could be more according to your situation). And based on this condition, you can submit EOI. The main benefit of following this way is if your SS is approved, you will get the invitation straight away.
> I am not sure if i a swer your question bro.
> 
> ...



Are you sure that you should submit EOI after getting SS? I read in this forum somewhere that, some people got SS approval and EOI invitation within few hours of SS approval. How is it possible if they haven't submitted their EOI earlier?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Are you sure that you should submit EOI after getting SS? I read in this forum somewhere that, some people got SS approval and EOI invitation within few hours of SS approval. How is it possible if they haven't submitted their EOI earlier?


Also the question in the EOI regarding SS looks like this:

"In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?"


It is not saying you are claiming the point. I think you should submit your EOI before you get SS. Once they approve your SS, they update your EOI and skillselect automatically sends invite.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> same here


hI buddy

Just saw your signature, you got approval of SS already? Congrats!

Did you receive a email of informing your approval first, or they just post your the outcome?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Signature testing


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

What are the requirements for IELTS for system admin in NSW?
Also is there any fund requirements in NSW?


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

*NSW 190 Process*

Hi,

I need help with applying for 190 subclass visa for NSW. 

1. I have got my ACS done under system admin category.
2. I have got my IELTS score of 7 and above in call modules.
3. I filled in the EOI form from Skillselect and submitted the EOI. There i have selected the state nomination and my current score is coming to 75. I am not sure if i should have chosen state sponsorship YES or NO.
4. There was a link on NSW website where 4 forms were asked to be filled and sent to a mailing address. At what step we need to send those form? After receiving any acknowledge on skillselect or before that? I have not sent these forms yet. Should i send them now?
4 a)With the form we also need to submit $300 fee. When do we need to submit this fee. Along with the form? I am India so how should i pay this fee? DD or cheque?
4b) I submitted my online EOI on 4th April 2013. I can see that NSW has stopped processing applications received after 11th April. Will my application be considered for it or not? 
5. The Hard copy of documents we need to send to NSW should be the same we prepared for ACS or we need to separately get the documents attested for it.


Please answer my queries as i feel little confused at this step.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

got my invite, does anyone know how soon to do the medicals AFTER lodging the visa online. do I have to complete the medicals in a given time frame or can I do it at anytime??


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

can anyone confirmthe process of NSW EOI for 190 visa. Should we submit the hard copy of documents and fees first and then submit the online EOI or simultanenously?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

vivekgreets said:


> can anyone confirmthe process of NSW EOI for 190 visa. Should we submit the hard copy of documents and fees first and then submit the online EOI or simultanenously?


You will not be able to apply for 190 now because NSW stopped taking applications for NSW SS now.

You have mentioned you have got 75 points,
You can directly apply for 189 visa and with your points i beleive you should get it pretty fast.


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

*NSW 190 visa*

Hi,

I understand that NSW 190 visa is on hold right now but can you please tell me the EOI process for it so that i can prepare for it in the meantime.

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

vivekgreets said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that NSW 190 visa is on hold right now but can you please tell me the EOI process for it so that i can prepare for it in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Hi Vivek,

You will have to logon to this website SkillSelect and click on submit a EOI and go through the onscreen instructions and you should be able to do it.


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

*NSW 190 visa*

Hi,

I have already filled that application on 4th April but there i did not get an option to upload docs and make any payment. What about this missing part?

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Could a kind hearted answer my following question?
Got 190 nsw invitation as analyst programmer yesterday. I have 1 year Australian work experience and for this what document is required? I have the following:
Payslips, Tax return(notice of assessment) & a employment letter which I submitted for ACS.
My question is, do I need to face to supply any other document?

Also, my employer business is active but going to close down soon. Their phone and website is not active now. Is this would be an issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnvar3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Vivek

Can you please let me also know the process. Am also a System Admin, just got the ACS result and IELTS. Planning to apply this week. Have 60 points without SS. Should I apply for NSW SS or can I apply 189 directly. Can you pls share your skype ID.

-John.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Can somebody tell me if this is correct?

You do IELTS and Skill assessment, once you get a positive skill assessment back, you submit an EOI and apply for State Sponsorship right?
What if my EOI has 55 points without the SS? Will NSW look at my sponsorship request, hopefully approve it and then update that in my EOI and invite me?

I've looked at the NSW website and is it correct that the application for SS goes through the mail? You have to send them all the papers by mail etc?

Thanks!


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

*Query on NSW 190*

Hi , bit confused about applying for 190 for NSW. I have submitted by EOI with option selected for region as NSW for 190. 

Do i have to send a separate form for NSW SS ? or just applying for EOI would do the trick and all i need to do now is wait for an invite from NSW ?

Kindly advise.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have answered you in another thread.

Read This:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html#post7029834





shwedesai said:


> Hi , bit confused about applying for 190 for NSW. I have submitted by EOI with option selected for region as NSW for 190.
> 
> Do i have to send a separate form for NSW SS ? or just applying for EOI would do the trick and all i need to do now is wait for an invite from NSW ?
> 
> Kindly advise.


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Jeet for the quick response  

Have a wonderful Day


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No Worries, You too have a Wonderful Day Ahead!!!




shwedesai said:


> Thanks Jeet for the quick response
> 
> Have a wonderful Day


----------

